# Shutting down ... BASICS :)

## Wilm

Yo

When i try to shut down my box using 'shutdown -h now'  (is this correct btw?) it makes some things and then says "Power down" and i have to switch the comp. off manually. 

This can be done automatically... i just dont know how  :Smile:   I first thought it was a setting in the BIOS, but i cant seem to be able to find one.

----------

## pjp

You may be missing the kernel options.  See if searches for APM or ACPI help (might be APCI, I forget the acronym).

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## Moled

what mobo do you have?

always use the most current kernel, 2.6 would be better

is this a laptop?

----------

## Wilm

This is a desktop computer with an ASUS A7V8X-X mobo. 

I use kernel 2.4 (gentoo-sources).

I think APM is enabled, maybe i should disable that and enable ACPI instead?

----------

## bizkit

I had this before I reinstalled my gentoo on my laptop, now it shuts down automatically.

----------

## vudish

this is an extract of my lilo.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> image=/mnt/gen2/boot/kernel-2.4.20-gentoo-r5
> 
>         label="gentoo"
> ...

 

The power-down works with the MDK, not with gentoo.

and BTW, what does quit mean???

----------

## ctford0

yes, but i would guess that mandrake and gentoo are using 2 different kernels.  so it could be that your mandrake kernel includes something that your gentoo kernel does not.

btw, make sure you include the acpi power button option.  i think this could be responsible for shutdown the system automatically (not sure).

chris

----------

## professorn

When booting the LiveCD you see if it will use AMP or not, check what i says and recompile you kernel with either AMP or ACPI and it should work.

----------

## Moled

```
dmesg|grep ACPI
```

no nasty errors?

there should be a line similar to this:

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20030916

what does it say? I have no idea how old the implementation is with gentoo kernel

to get the power button working you need support in the kernel and acpid up and running, just putting acpi support into the kernel should be enought to get it to power off

I would try the latest 2.6 or 2.4 test kernels

----------

## paranode

Yes, ACPI is what you need.  You shouldn't need any daemons running for this to work.  Just enable the relevant ACPI options in the kernel config.

----------

## Wilm

Ok! 

I havent enabled the ACPI option, which might explain why it didnt work then  :Smile: 

One question: i have the nVidia driver and someone told me i must recompile the nVidia driver when i recompile my kernel... i downloaded the NVIDIA*.run script, is it enough to just run it to "recompile" the nvidia driver?

----------

## professorn

Uhm, emerge nvidia-kernel ?

And you only have to recompile if you change kernelversion/type?

----------

## ctford0

If you do a make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install you have to emerge the nvidia kernel again...

basically anytime you recompile your kernel you have to emerge kernel patchs again such as the nvidia-kernel and xfree-drm/alsa (and and all of these that you use).  the reason is that these additions to your present kernel just replace your already compile modules for these such devices...

chris

----------

